# [SOLVED] samba mount windows98 problem

## Joseph_sys

I have a problem mounting Windows98.  In the past I used this command and it worked (it was some time ago)

```
smbmount //MaxiDent/data /home/thelma/mnt/w98comp -o username=joseph,password=
```

Now, I've upgraded the old system and I think the command should be something like:

```

mount -t cifs -o username=fd,password= //10.10.0.107/MaxiDent/data /home/thelma/mnt/w98comp

mount error(112): Host is down

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)

mount -t cifs -o guest //10.10.0.107/MaxiDent/data /home/thelma/mnt/w98comp

mount -t cifs -o sec=lanman,username=joseph,password= //10.10.0.107/MaxiDent/data /home/thelma/mnt/w98comp
```

doesn't work same error

But mounting windows-XP works:

```
mount -t cifs -o username=fd,password= //10.10.0.29/GFD /home/thelma/mnt/wXPcomp
```

What options to use to mount windows98?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Wed Nov 30, 2011 2:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## salahx

You need to add -o sec=lanman,servern=WIN98PC (where WIN98PC is the Windows 98 PC NETBIOS name) to mount Windows 95/98/Me filesystem. Note the NetBIOS name is ALL UPPERCASE - this is important!

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *salahx wrote:*   

> You need to add -o sec=lanman,servern=WIN98PC (where WIN98PC is the Windows 98 PC NETBIOS name) to mount Windows 95/98/Me filesystem. Note the NetBIOS name is ALL UPPERCASE - this is important!

 

Thanks for the hint.  I've tried servern=WIN98 but no luck.

Windows 98 box is in a remote network location attached to Linux server but I have access to that network via VPN.

Is there a way to find what is the "NETBIOS" name with nmap etc.?

----------

## salahx

Try nmblookup or smbclient -L . Hopefully those will work, nmap may not be so simple since NetBIOS name lookup protocol is broadcast-based by default - so unless the client is configured to use a WINS server you have to do it from a machine on the same network.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *salahx wrote:*   

> Try nmblookup or smbclient -L . Hopefully those will work, nmap may not be so simple since NetBIOS name lookup protocol is broadcast-based by default - so unless the client is configured to use a WINS server you have to do it from a machine on the same network.

 

Yes, that worked thanks.

What I needed is:

mount -t cifs -o sec=lanman,servern=MAXIDENT,username=joseph,password= //10.10.0.107/DATA /home/thelma/mnt/w98comp

----------

